#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Κοινόχρηστος vs Κοινόκτητος

## asak

Η εξωτερική όψη του κτιρίων είναι κοινόχρηστη?

Οι εξώστες (μπαλκόνια) σε μία οικοδομή είναι κοινόκτητοι χώροι?

Απαντώτας στα ανωτέρω ίσως να απαντηθεί και το εξής:

Στατική βλάβη σε στηθαίο με ζαρντινιέρα που βρίσκεται σε εξώστη πολυκατοικίας, είναι σχεδόν ετοιμόρροπο, ποιος πρέπει να την αποκαταστήσει (χρηματικώς); ο ιδιοκτήτης της ορ. ιδιοκτησίας που βρίσκεται; το σύνολο των συνιδιοκτητών μέσω των κοινοχρήστων; ή υπάρχει κάποια διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση που έχει ορισθεί από Νόμο;

----------


## Xάρης

> Η εξωτερική όψη του κτιρίων είναι κοινόχρηστη?


ΝΑΙ.




> Οι εξώστες (μπαλκόνια) σε μία οικοδομή είναι κοινόκτητοι χώροι?


ΝΑΙ.

Υπεύθυνοι για τη στατική βλάβη που περιγράφεις είναι *όλοι* οι συνιδιοκτήτες της οικοδομής.
Αν συμβεί τίποτα όλοι θα την πληρώσουν με πρώτο τον διαχειριστή.

Στο λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία, παρόμοια περίπτωση (σοβάδες εξώστη) σε ιδιόκτητο ακίνητο για το οποίο έτρεχα στα δικαστήρια. Πρόβλημα υπήρχε σε όλους σχεδόν τους εξώστες της οικοδομής και η καταγγελία περί επικινδύνου έγινε από έναν από τους συνιδιοκτήτες της οικοδομής, ο οποίος από καταγγέλλων βρέθηκε κατηγορούμενος!

----------


## asak

Υπάρχει κάποια νομολογία που αναφέρει για την συνυπευθυνότητα των συνιδιοκτητών τόσο στους κοινοχρήστους, όσο και στους κοινόκτητους χώρους, ιδιαίτερα στην περίπτωση που δεν προβλέπεται από τον κανονισμό της πολυκατοικίας;

Μιας και έχεις εμπειρία, συμφωνείς ότι σε πρώτη φάση, άμεσα ο πελάτης μου θα πρέπει να κάνει γνωστό το θέμα της επικινδυνότητας στη γενική συνέλευση, περασμένο στα πρακτικά αυτής και συνοδευόμενο από Τεχνική Έκθεση Μηχανικού;
Η επόμενη φάση και εφόσον υπάρχει άρνηση των υπολοίπων είναι να καταφύγει σε εξώδικα και σε δικαστική επίλυση θεωρώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο βασικός νόμος είναι ο *Ν.3741/29* (ΦΕΚ.4/Α΄09.01.1929) περί της ιδιοκτησίας κατά ορόφους.
Υπενθυμίζω ότι ένας κανονισμός πολυκατοικίας δεν μπορεί να καταργεί ή τροποποιεί νόμο και να είναι υπεράνω του νόμου.

Η συνυπευθυνότητα θεωρώ ότι αυτονόητα προκύπτει από την κοινή χρήση.
Περισσότερα δεν μπορώ να σου πω, θα πρέπει νομίζω να απευθυνθείς σε δικηγόρο ως τον πλέον ειδικό και αρμόδιο για το θέμα.

Συμφωνώ ότι ο πελάτης σου θα πρέπει να θέσει το θέμα στη γενική συνέλευση κι αυτό να καταγραφεί στα πρακτικά.
Αν υπάρχει ορισμένος διαχειριστής, θα πρέπει να επισημάνει στον διαχειριστή ο οποίος είναι ο υπεύθυνος και ο οποίος είναι ο πρώτος που θα συρθεί στα δικαστήρια.
Η τεχνική έκθεση ιδιώτη μηχανικού είναι απαραίτητη για το τεχνικό τμήμα, της περιγραφή της αστοχίας και την επικινδυνότητα που προκύπτει και αν θέλεις και τη περιγραφή της λύσης και κοστολόγηση αυτής ώστε να μη γίνεται αόριστη συζήτηση.
Θα πρότεινα ο πελάτης σου να φέρει και ένα δικηγόρο στη γενική συνέλευση για να επιβεβαιώσει τις ευθύνες όλων.

----------

asak

----------

